# Joey Janela and Enzo Amore 'fist fight' at a Blink 182 Concert



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

I thought this was pretty amusing...So apparently both Enzo and Joey Janela were at a Blink-182 concert.. according to what I read Joey Janela noticed Enzo Amore and went up to him and introduced himself and said hello and apparently Enzo didn't know who he was and it resulted in a scuffle fight of fists, you guys can check out the link below or their Twitter lmao...Pretty immature stuff yet amusing. 

https://www.ewrestlingnews.com/news/report-enzo-amore-joey-janela-involved-in-a-fist-fight

Also...

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzvYPVeHcKI/?igshid=tltr9r9gr9fv


----------



## Darkest Lariat (Jun 12, 2013)

I would fight Janella too. He's a turd.


----------



## Ghost Lantern (Apr 11, 2012)

Grasping for attention.....do not give it to them.

Close this thread.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

I said awhile ago that AEW should sign Enzo because he can talk, and I got attacked by people saying he can't 'work.' Now when AEW signs him I look forward to seeing everyone here flip flop their opinion because lord knows if a Tye Dillinger mega push is acceptable then people will lose their shit when one of the best mic workers in the industry is brought in.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

this'll definitely get worked into an angle how ya doin


----------



## Death Rider (May 18, 2011)

Urgh no thanks. The guy is a nightmare backstage. Unless he has learned how to not be a moron signing him is dumb. If they insist on signing him and have him be a manager. Don't have him get in the ring he can't wrestle even to a pass able level. Use him to his strengths as a douchebag heel manager. Also both sounds like morons if this isn't a work


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

Blink 182 lol


----------



## Hangman (Feb 3, 2017)

Tbh if Joey got beat up by Enzo I'd fire him the next day.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

This "fight" is the only reason i know Blink 182 still exists


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

Basically Joey got his ass handed to him by Enzo of all people. :kobelol


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah Enzo prolly intimidated Joey. Lol


----------



## CM Buck (Sep 2, 2012)

Meh if the certified goof gets signed keep him out of the ring unless you plan on using him as a tool for destruction


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

My guess is this is all a work going way back? 
https://twitter.com/JANELABABY/stat...enges-enzo-amore-to-boxing-match-for-charity/


----------



## RapShepard (Jun 20, 2014)

No footage is disappointing


----------



## JustAName (Sep 17, 2012)

I don't want Enzo anywhere near AEW and I sincerely doubt they would sign him when they want a tight knit group. The one worrying thing is that it was blink 182 that Kenny was talking about having perform at that AEW show, wasn't it? Don't believe much in coincidences. Sigh


----------



## Freelancer (Aug 24, 2010)

If I never heard the name Enzo Amore again, I'd be totally fine with that.


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

The sad thing is that if Enzo had half a brain and carried himself at least somewhat professionally, he'd be quite the attraction for any wrestling company. I mean he's got the over the top personality that can attract people and if put in the right situation, can be made to provide something. 

But he is such a blithering idiot, that he constantly gets in his own way. That's why I don't want AEW or anyone else to sign him. You'll just be picking up a massive headache.


----------



## Wridacule (Aug 23, 2018)

Wait, Joey lost?!?! :lmao. So much awesomeness the universe has given us! 

If this is a work then two people actively plan to meet up... at a fucking blink 182 concert?! Like what?! Pretty asshole move if they planned to disrupt the show for everyone else. 

Scenario two is even more fantastic. Which would be that Joey and enzo both are just randomly at the same blink 182 show?! Like...WHAT?! This is so random!


----------



## Mugging of Cena (Jul 29, 2014)

I actually like both of them but they are definitely a couple of loudmouth midgets. Was probably a pretty amusing scrap.


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

So it wasn't even a fight - Joey went to introduce himself and Enzo squared up on him so Joey left. All this means is Enzo is a goof and his comments about CM Punk means he'll never work in AEW. Also having to brag about your training partner - my dad is tougher than your dad cringeworthy shit from supposed witty Enzo.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I said awhile ago that AEW should sign Enzo because he can talk, and I got attacked by people saying he can't 'work.' Now when AEW signs him I look forward to seeing everyone here flip flop their opinion because lord knows if a Tye Dillinger mega push is acceptable then people will lose their shit when one of the best mic workers in the industry is brought in.


Been team Enzo since he debuted and was furious when that whore ruined his life. He would be an amazing addition. Mic battles between MJF and Enzo = QUALITY.



TheLooseCanon said:


> Blink 182 lol


In his defense they are touring with Lil Wayne (random ass pairing but I used to go to Wayne shows back in college and get notifications still)


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

If this ISNT a work then Enzo is a GIANT piece of shit, and I’m an Enzo mark. Joey just sees him and wants to say what’s up and Enzo proceeded to get all worked up that a fellow wrestler, who he prob never met, DARED to say hi to him in public, and slaps the mans handshake away and gets in his face. Joey isn’t a pussy for walking away, he is smart because lots of ppl nearby could get hurt if they fight (work or not) and then that could open him up to lawsuits etc.

if this is a shoot...all wrestling organizations need to kick enzos childish ass out and ban him. Cass must be pissed hearing about this, again if it’s a shoot, because it could severely fuck up his return plans to wrestling because Enzo has the mentality of a 5th grader.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

dsnotgood said:


> If this ISNT a work then Enzo is a GIANT piece of shit, and I’m an Enzo mark. Joey just sees him and wants to say what’s up and Enzo proceeded to get all worked up that a fellow wrestler, who he prob never met, DARED to say hi to him in public, and slaps the mans handshake away and gets in his face. Joey isn’t a pussy for walking away, he is smart because lots of ppl nearby could get hurt if they fight (work or not) and then that could open him up to lawsuits etc.
> 
> if this is a shoot...all wrestling organizations need to kick enzos childish ass out and ban him. Cass must be pissed hearing about this, again if it’s a shoot, because it could severely fuck up his return plans to wrestling because Enzo has the mentality of a 5th grader.


Enzo just tweeted about it. Has to be a work. Guy is immature, but he isn't a complete moron.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> I said awhile ago that AEW should sign Enzo because he can talk, and I got attacked by people saying he can't 'work.' Now when AEW signs him I look forward to seeing everyone here flip flop their opinion because lord knows if a Tye Dillinger mega push is acceptable then people will lose their shit when one of the best mic workers in the industry is brought in.


Wouldn't see me flip flop. I don't want Enzo in AEW and would be disappointed in them signing him.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

Enzo just posted a video. Whah a dumbass

https://mobile.twitter.com/real1/status/1148974293210021888


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/real1%2Fstatus%2F1148974293210021888


----------



## RiverFenix (Dec 10, 2011)

Its not a work - who would they be working? Enzo ain't coming to AEW and Janela is signed for at least a couple years one would assume. It's Enzo being a goof.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

DetroitRiverPhx said:


> Its not a work - who would they be working? Enzo ain't coming to AEW and Janela is signed for at least a couple years one would assume. It's Enzo being a goof.


Def NOT a work. Enzo is just a total jackass and just killed any goodwill he had left with the wrestling community, no doubt cass is super pissed at him for this garbage.

Joeys tweet, not a work.
Bad Boy Joey Janela
@JANELABABY
·
11h
I will have no chance to wrestle or “fight” Enzo With my exclusivity starting in October but I saw it to introduce myself! That’s all!


----------



## CRCC (Sep 25, 2017)

Oh my, imagine a feud between these two! If you like shit, there's a bucket full of it for you.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzvV24KBR_g/?igshid=1rbjm9s7d1btl 

lmaooooooooooo


----------



## Bosnian21 (May 27, 2019)

This is why I don’t think you’ll see Enzo in AEW. I think they want a good culture in the company and locker room. He would probably disrupt that and bring negative vibes.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

bradatar said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BzvV24KBR_g/?igshid=1rbjm9s7d1btl
> 
> lmaooooooooooo


It’s in enzos twitter too. Joey response was...at least I don’t wear fedoras. Lol


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

This is fucking shameful


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

That video makes them look as pathetic as two retards with buckets over their heads banging their head into the wall thinking its one another.


----------



## deepelemblues (Sep 26, 2011)

:maury


----------



## Chris22 (Jan 7, 2010)

Enzo is and will always be an asshole clown scumbag.

I saw Blink-182 live in concert once, they are pretty awesome!


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Edit..this was posted nevermind lol..

https://www.instagram.com/p/BzvYPVeHcKI/?igshid=tltr9r9gr9fv

Anyways yeah If this is planned by both meh but if it's real then it's a shame
:maury



kingnoth1n said:


> this'll definitely get worked into an angle how ya doin


Hahaha u think so?

Imagine what Cornette will say about this 
:heston 
:maury


----------



## LIL' WINNING FOOT (Sep 21, 2004)

This is the most white trash thing I have seen in 2019 and we're not halfway done in the year.

I'd never let Enzo try to check me in any capacity.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Are the pros really better than the cons for a possible Enzo signing?

Assuming this was real, I'd say Enzo is majorly fucked with AEW. For that matter I'd say Janela has to be careful too. Janela seemed to be on defense so he may be okay this time around but, I'm sure many of you here know that all elite wrestling has stated many times that they're only wanting to hire people that have good professional demeanor and anybody that's going to be an influence negativity in the locker room will not be welcome.

This is why they did not sign Austin Aries and other people to the company and they're definitely not looking for any locker room drama. 

Enzo has potential as a good mouthpiece and he does get people's attention for both negatively and positively,.. but if his behavior cannot be controlled and he's legitimately pushing the envelope too much, he's not going to be welcome anywhere;

he will be screwed cuz no one's going to want him, too much of a liability.


----------



## BlackieDevil (Oct 11, 2016)

Buffy The Vampire Slayer said:


> Basically Joey got his ass handed to him by Enzo of all people. :kobelol


If so, how bad ass is he? They should fire him.


----------



## sbuch (Nov 8, 2006)

Looks like Joey wanted no part in a shoot fist fight with enzo but thats just my opinion 

Im guessing this wasnt a work bc Enzo looks like he was legit ready to throw some hands..all Janela had to do was step up but he kept backing up, Enzo also seemed drunk and ready to risk it all lmao

I dont really care for either performer but if this was legit real, its a terrible look for the both of them and the Twitter nonsense doesnt help


----------



## regalsnake (Oct 23, 2009)

TheLooseCanon said:


> Blink 182 lol



'I fucked your mom' WORD.


----------



## dsnotgood (Jun 28, 2011)

sbuch said:


> Looks like Joey wanted no part in a shoot fist fight with enzo but thats just my opinion
> 
> Im guessing this wasnt a work bc Enzo looks like he was legit ready to throw some hands..all Janela had to do was step up but he kept backing up, Enzo also seemed drunk and ready to risk it all lmao
> 
> I dont really care for either performer but if this was legit real, its a terrible look for the both of them and the Twitter nonsense doesnt help


Why would Joey want a shoot fist fight? He’s a professional wrestler not pro street fighter. No good outcome would happen if he was in a fight and aew might even let him go if he did. Joey did nothing wrong except want to say hi to a fellow wrestler, how dare he...

Enzo is a real asshat and he has real issues if someone saying hi triggers him this much. This is the real world, not some high school drama where he looks bad because he didn’t fight...think man...


----------



## Bananas (Jun 18, 2017)

An embarrassing story for all concerned.


----------



## NotGuilty (Apr 6, 2015)

Who goes to see Blink 182 in 2019 :wow


----------



## Majmo_Mendez (Jul 18, 2014)

I don't know if the rumors of Enzo literally begging Cody for contract for months are true, but the guy is a ticking bomb and he's not worth the risk.


----------



## Bryan Jericho (Sep 8, 2014)

Why do I imagine them slap fighting and pulling hair like 2 8th grade girls?


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

bradatar said:


> https://www.instagram.com/p/BzvV24KBR_g/?igshid=1rbjm9s7d1btl
> 
> lmaooooooooooo


Dude this is COOKED as fuck man.

LOL! Enzo inbound.


----------



## El Grappleador (Jan 9, 2018)

I didn't watch them throwing hits. Not at least on this split.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Enzo is hilarious i don’t care what anyone says. He’s the type of personality that you put up with because he’s worth it. I don’t give a shit about his in ring skills he’s one of the top mic workers WWE has had in years 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

​


Ultron said:


> Tbh if Joey got beat up by Enzo I'd fire him the next day.


For sure, man Joey shouldn't even want to show his face in a locker room anymore after getting punked out by that shrimp.


----------



## 341714 (Mar 17, 2015)

A shucky ducky quack quack moment


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

bradatar said:


> Enzo is hilarious i don’t care what anyone says. He’s the type of personality that you put up with because he’s worth it. I don’t give a shit about his in ring skills he’s one of the top mic workers WWE has had in years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


MJF and Enzo need to team up and roast the whole roster. I'd feel sorry for any geek being sent out there with a mic against those 2 :brock4


----------



## Vectormane (Jun 26, 2019)

Ha gotta love Enzo . One guy I waNt back in wwe


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

MaryChristine said:


> A shucky ducky quack quack moment


Hahaha <img src="http://i.imgur.com/EGDmCdR.gif?1?6573" border="0" alt="" title="Laugh" class="inlineimg" />
<img src="http://i.imgur.com/abzgldD.gif" border="0" alt="" title="book" class="inlineimg" />


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

nWo4Lyfe420 said:


> bradatar said:
> 
> 
> > Enzo is hilarious i don’t care what anyone says. He’s the type of personality that you put up with because he’s worth it. I don’t give a shit about his in ring skills he’s one of the top mic workers WWE has had in years
> ...


Imagine the heat that they would both generate on the mic on a live show in front of an audience, wow it would be massive
:cornette


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)




----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

kingnoth1n said:


> ​
> 
> 
> Ultron said:
> ...


Shrimp??? In that video Nzo is bigger then Joey!








kingnoth1n said:


>


I like AEW and I know people hate Nzo, (not me) but this makes Joey look bad! The “Bad Boy” of wrestling getting punked. Imagine old school tough guys like Sandman, New Jack, and Tommy Dreamer running from a fight (that he attempted to start btw). Save me the he has a contract stuff. And after watching some of “Don't die Joey Janela” I’m not sure he’s a great locker room guy either.

I think Nzo generates heat. Anyone saying otherwise is not telling the truth too themselves. He had 205 rated highly, something yet to be done post Nzo. 

And it’s not go away heat either! People love to watch Nzo wether they laugh at his stuff or like at the TV and voice they’re distaste for him. Just my two cents.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

As usual, there are two sides to every story and then there is the truth. Enzo says that Janela approached him and upon him introducing himself, Enzo threw Janela's hands down and Janela punked out. Janela says that he just simply introduced himself and then the "shittiest fight" ensued. I don't know. When Enzo says "I'll whoop your drunk ass", it leads me to believe that Janela could have been drunk and maybe talked some shit to Enzo. I don't know.

Personally, I like both wrestlers. In a world where wrestling is just too boring and stale, Enzo was like a breath of fresh air. There's nobody like him on the mic; his interviews were just legendary. He has the gift of gab like nobody else. I may be a little biased too. I met him and although he was a bit loud and gregarious, it was all in a good way as he was very gracious, nice, and very cool. I've never met or seen Janela live, but he just looks like a rock star. In YouTube clips I've seen, he just comes out with excitement and charisma and showmanship. IMO, wrestling really needs more people like both Enzo and Janela.

It's also funny because I know the exact venue where this happened, the PNC Bank Arts Center in Jersey. I've been going there for 20 years, rocking out to shows, and I know the exact location of their altercation. Right in front of the main concession stand, to the left of the stage, further in the back, kind of by where you enter to go to your seats. 

I actually saw on one wrestling site where they thought that this was a work, to set up some match between the two of them next year. I don't buy it. Although wrestling has thrived off of works in the past, this all looked pretty spontaneous and real to me.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Metalhead1 said:


> As usual, there are two sides to every story and then there is the truth. Enzo says that Janela approached him and upon him introducing himself, Enzo threw Janela's hands down and Janela punked out. Janela says that he just simply introduced himself and then the "shittiest fight" ensued. I don't know. When Enzo says "I'll whoop your drunk ass", it leads me to believe that Janela could have been drunk and maybe talked some shit to Enzo. I don't know.
> 
> Personally, I like both wrestlers. In a world where wrestling is just too boring and stale, Enzo was like a breath of fresh air. There's nobody like him on the mic; his interviews were just legendary. He has the gift of gab like nobody else. I may be a little biased too. I met him and although he was a bit loud and gregarious, it was all in a good way as he was very gracious, nice, and very cool. I've never met or seen Janela live, but he just looks like a rock star. In YouTube clips I've seen, he just comes out with excitement and charisma and showmanship. IMO, wrestling really needs more people like both Enzo and Janela.
> 
> ...



This was at the PNC center? Just South of the Cheesequake tollbooth on the Parkway, right? I saw a concert there last Summer and it is literally the calmest venue I've been to lol. Used to live in Hazlet years ago.

Janela's story above pretty much confirms he mouthed off to Enzo a bit drunkenly not thinking about the shit they talked on Twitter. Enzo wasn't having it. Two HUGE egos here, but the video does make Janela look like a bitch and it's funny Enzo towers over him lol.


----------



## NXTSUPERFAN (Oct 19, 2018)

Aew sign Enzo! Guy can talk and is bigger and more intimidating then most your roster. I loved Enzo, for awhile he was the only thing I watched wrestling related because me and my wife found him entertaining


----------



## floyd2386 (Sep 28, 2010)

bradatar said:


> Been team Enzo since he debuted and was furious when that whore ruined his life. He would be an amazing addition. Mic battles between MJF and Enzo = QUALITY.
> 
> 
> 
> *In his defense they are touring with Lil Wayne* (random ass pairing but I used to go to Wayne shows back in college and get notifications still)


That doesn't make things any better at all.:tripsscust


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

I wont mind seeing Enzo back on TV. Be it AEW or WWE. The guy was always entertaining on the mic. In the ring.. not so much.


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Enzo is hilarious i don’t care what anyone says. He’s the type of personality that you put up with because he’s worth it. I don’t give a shit about his in ring skills he’s one of the top mic workers WWE has had in years
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. He's not the type of personality you put up with because he's worth it. There are dozens of mic workers comparable to Enzo within WWE the past few years.

You don't bring a star ringer onto your team who will hog the time and ruin everyone else. I'd rather have ten 8's on the mic than one 10 who brings ten other wrestlers down to a 2.

You don't have to justify a shitty attitude with good mic skills when there's someone comparable around the corner.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

All Elite Wanking said:


> Nope. He's not the type of personality you put up with because he's worth it. There are dozens of mic workers comparable to Enzo within WWE the past few years.
> 
> You don't bring a star ringer onto your team who will hog the time and ruin everyone else. I'd rather have ten 8's on the mic than one 10 who brings ten other wrestlers down to a 2.
> 
> You don't have to justify a shitty attitude with good mic skills when there's someone comparable around the corner.


Other then MJF/Jericho nobody on the AEW roster could hold a candle to Enzo in the promo/charisma department. How does Enzo bring other wrestlers down to 2s? Because he is that much better then them? Thats' the 8s running arounds fault. There isn't anyone comparable around the corner is the thing about it. Enzo is a top 5 in the world on the stick right now. Also, the behind the scenes shit in WWE was so god damn fabricated by jerkoffs like Brad Shephard. When he was released you heard the REAL news that most people actually loved the guy backstage. Cass was the one who has problems with everyone. 205 geeks complained about him getting TV time because he was entertaining and they weren't. That show to this day had its highest ratings when he was on board. Dude is a DRAW which nobody can say anymore in 2019.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

bradatar said:


> This was at the PNC center? Just South of the Cheesequake tollbooth on the Parkway, right? I saw a concert there last Summer and it is literally the calmest venue I've been to lol. Used to live in Hazlet years ago.
> 
> Janela's story above pretty much confirms he mouthed off to Enzo a bit drunkenly not thinking about the shit they talked on Twitter. Enzo wasn't having it. Two HUGE egos here, but the video does make Janela look like a bitch and it's funny Enzo towers over him lol.


Yes, exactly!! You got it right. I've always loved the PNC for the same reasons you specified. A really nice outdoor amphitheater with a covering so you're not totally screwed if it rains. Agree with everything you said in the second paragraph too. And ironically enough, I actually had a dream last night involving Enzo and Janela. Go figure, haha.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

bradatar said:


> Other then MJF/Jericho nobody on the AEW roster could hold a candle to Enzo in the promo/charisma department. How does Enzo bring other wrestlers down to 2s? Because he is that much better then them? Thats' the 8s running arounds fault. There isn't anyone comparable around the corner is the thing about it. Enzo is a top 5 in the world on the stick right now. Also, the behind the scenes shit in WWE was so god damn fabricated by jerkoffs like Brad Shephard. When he was released you heard the REAL news that most people actually loved the guy backstage. Cass was the one who has problems with everyone. 205 geeks complained about him getting TV time because he was entertaining and they weren't. That show to this day had its highest ratings when he was on board. Dude is a DRAW which nobody can say anymore in 2019.


I totally agree about the stuff concerning Enzo being fabricated and blown way out of proportion. I may catch flak for this, but a lot of this is Me Too just to complete excess and run amok. Enzo was released by WWE when he was NOT even convicted of a crime. The charges eventually got dismissed. He was just accused, and anybody can accuse anybody of anything. The same thing happened to Rich Swan, who is just the nicest guy. He got accused and NOT CONVICTED of anything. The charges got dismissed and his accuser wound up marrying him. But he got released by WWE for essentially being found guilty of nothing. It was really unfair what happened to both of those guys.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Metalhead1 said:


> Yes, exactly!! You got it right. I've always loved the PNC for the same reasons you specified. A really nice outdoor amphitheater with a covering so you're not totally screwed if it rains. Agree with everything you said in the second paragraph too. And ironically enough, I actually had a dream last night involving Enzo and Janela. Go figure, haha.


Haha, yeah I took my wife there to see embarrassingly enough Kings of Leon because she was begging. We moved down to Florida last July but I've prob been to that venue like a half dozen times. Nice little place where you really don't see violence lol.



Metalhead1 said:


> I totally agree about the stuff concerning Enzo being fabricated and blown way out of proportion. I may catch flak for this, but a lot of this is Me Too just to complete excess and run amok. Enzo was released by WWE when he was NOT even convicted of a crime. The charges eventually got dismissed. He was just accused, and anybody can accuse anybody of anything. The same thing happened to Rich Swan, who is just the nicest guy. He got accused and NOT CONVICTED of anything. The charges got dismissed and his accuser wound up marrying him. But he got released by WWE for essentially being found guilty of nothing. It was really unfair what happened to both of those guys.


He got fired because any type of rape charges are something WWE wants no way connected to it. Just like Swann, yes. Rich Swann was actually my favorite cruiserweight not counting Enzo. Dude oozed charisma and his theme was fire.

You're right in that we live in the 'me too movement era' where you legit gotta watch your toes everywhere. I read Barstool Sports a lot and one of their better writers got attacked last night for a parody article he wrote 11 years ago where he joked around with people and date rape drugs. They literally are saying he raped a woman now. We may be getting to the end of this shit though. He is suing the living shit out of them and since this has happened they shut down their Twitter page.


----------



## ObsoleteMule (Sep 4, 2016)

Im hoping this leads to Enzo getting signed. I would love to see Enzo w/ Cass in AEW. They’d be a great addition for the tag division and Enzo is a world class mic worker who can get fans invested.

Sucks that his WWE career was cut short by lies. He was the only person who brought attention to the cruiserweight division.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

And.... here is Jim Cornette"s take on this..... was a matter of time! Lol..

<img src="https://i.imgur.com/Ex10fcJ.png" border="0" alt="" title="Cornette" class="inlineimg" /> 

https://youtu.be/tiPVble69f4


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T (Jun 17, 2014)

Metalhead1 said:


> I totally agree about the stuff concerning Enzo being fabricated and blown way out of proportion. I may catch flak for this, but a lot of this is Me Too just to complete excess and run amok. Enzo was released by WWE when he was NOT even convicted of a crime. The charges eventually got dismissed. He was just accused, and anybody can accuse anybody of anything. The same thing happened to Rich Swan, who is just the nicest guy. He got accused and NOT CONVICTED of anything. The charges got dismissed and his accuser wound up marrying him. But he got released by WWE for essentially being found guilty of nothing. It was really unfair what happened to both of those guys.


Rich Swan's allegations were different, even though it was a lesser allegation there was corroborating evidence. Dude jumped out of a moving car and let it crash to "convince" his fiancee to come back. Witnesses say he was forcible and it's kinda hard to imagine that he wasn't because you don't ghostride the whip when things are civil. Women in domestic abuse situations often drop the charges so that's hardly an exoneration. Whereas Enzo got accused by an admitted pathological liar whose friends and witnesses all came out in support of Enzo.


----------



## Zappers (Mar 1, 2013)

I remember a time when people were telling me Joey Janela was this awesome wrestler signed by AEW and just had a premier match with Moxley. Now he's instigating Enzo. Good times, good times.

Janela is typical backyard wrestler going nowhere in AEW, plain and simple. And he knows it. This stunt reeks of desperation. Enzo should have just ignored him totally.


----------



## LifeInCattleClass (Dec 21, 2010)

Janela's whole gimmick is getting his ass kicked - so, this is pretty on brand for him


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

bradatar said:


> Other then MJF/Jericho nobody on the AEW roster could hold a candle to Enzo in the promo/charisma department. How does Enzo bring other wrestlers down to 2s? Because he is that much better then them? Thats' the 8s running arounds fault. There isn't anyone comparable around the corner is the thing about it. Enzo is a top 5 in the world on the stick right now. Also, the behind the scenes shit in WWE was so god damn fabricated by jerkoffs like Brad Shephard. When he was released you heard the REAL news that most people actually loved the guy backstage. Cass was the one who has problems with everyone. 205 geeks complained about him getting TV time because he was entertaining and they weren't. That show to this day had its highest ratings when he was on board. Dude is a DRAW which nobody can say anymore in 2019.


Then, we heard different reports because I only read he was disliked, hated even. Even more so from people after they left WWE. 

If those reports are false then you still have to consider him trying to get spotted at a WWE show and consistently talking shit on social media to everyone. If someone is hated, has a selfish attitude, and can't work well in the ring, yet still gets pushed it's going to upset others who are trying, are good people, can work well, and can work the mic well enough. 

I don't think he's as good on the mic as people say. He's great at building himself, but terrible towards anyone he's against. While you need to be dominant, you can't just bury your opponent with complete disregard. There needs to be some cooperation between two people going at it on the mic or else you have a wrestler and jabroni wrestler; that is a reference to the Rock burying people with no disregard. A good promo is acknowledging some of your opponent's strengths and still being able to explain why you're better than them. Although Enzo may be the best smack talker since Piper, he was not the best promo in years.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

Jim Cornette also has a segment where he relentlessly bashes both of them. It's up on YouTube if you search for it. I may sound naive and he may obviously dislike them as wrestlers, but what does he have against them so much where he relentlessly bashes them so much. I obviously like Enzo, but I've admittedly haven't seen that much video of Joey.


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

Both men came out of this looking terrible.

I like Enzo as a talent but as a person he's a complete asshat. I agree he's not worth the hassle to sign.

As for Janela, guy has come off as a goof to me thus far in AEW and this hasn't improved my opinion of him. Not impressed.

Embarrassing all around honestly.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

Yeah whether this is real or not they come off as cringe-worthy embarrassment to the wrestling community and to these people and I don't think anybody should be signing idiots like this to their company


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Deadhead said:


> Both men came out of this looking terrible.
> 
> I like Enzo as a talent but as a person he's a complete asshat. I agree he's not worth the hassle to sign.
> 
> ...




This. I love Enzo as a performer but I know he is over the top and basically a complete tool in real life. He ‘lives the character’ as we love to say about Hogan and Flair. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rookie of the Year (Mar 26, 2015)

Wait, so who instigated the fight? I originally thought Enzo but actually reading the story, it seems like Janela started shit because Enzo didn't recognise him.

I have a really tough time buying into Janela. He's so small with an average physique, but he carries himself like a deathmatch hardman. I put it aside during the match because I was happy to see Moxley out of the WWE environment, but I actually felt a little bad for Moxley having to sell him as some kind of threat. Enzo's even less credible.

Amore's pulled stunt after stunt to try and remain relevant post-WWE. Then he tries to be "above it all" in those Tweets- "it'd be fine if I was a wrestler"- so if you're no longer a wrestler, Enzo (I'm not sure he ever really was), what were you doing "invading" Survivor Series? And the G1 Supercard at MSG?

Enzo's pathetic, but honestly Janela doesn't seem much better.


----------



## Berzerker's Beard (Nov 20, 2012)

The kayfabe era was dead they said. 

If you run a wrestling promotion you would be a fool not to sign Enzo.


----------



## lesenfanteribles (Nov 23, 2004)

:lmao if this is a work, I doubt there's going to be any payoff since Enzo isn't signed to AEW, unless Joey Janela is still allowed to wrestle outside of it in the U.S. then maybe.


----------



## kingnoth1n (Nov 21, 2016)

kingnoth1n said:


>


.


Janela is a bitch that backed down once Enzo turned the heat up on him.


----------



## TheLooseCanon (Jun 18, 2013)

GOAT Cornette going in on these jobbers.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Janela is a bitch.


----------



## Booooo (Jul 24, 2018)

Pretty weird seeing people against Enzo due to his backstage antics. Your not backstage so why do you care what goes on outside the what u see on the television screen?


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Booooo said:


> Pretty weird seeing people against Enzo due to his backstage antics. Your not backstage so why do you care what goes on outside the what u see on the television screen?


It boggles my mind why people give two shits about what happens backstage. I watch to be entertained, not to care about if he pissed someone off in catering.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

bradatar said:


> It boggles my mind why people give two shits about what happens backstage. I watch to be entertained, not to care about if he pissed someone off in catering.


Thank the age of the interwebz and social media where everybody instantly knows everything of everybody else’s personal business. Used to be nobody knew what any of these guys’ real life personalities were, when kayfabe was kayfabe, and it would be professional death to anybody who’d even think about breaking it. Heels were the assholes, and faces were, well, faces, and that was that. You hated one and loved the other, because nobody knew any different. Some of these guys went so far as to carry their in-ring personas into real life to keep up that facade. It could be argued that the Information Age killed pro wrestling. Maybe even all of society.


----------



## AEWMoxley (May 26, 2019)

TheLooseCanon said:


> GOAT Cornette going in on these jobbers.


Cornette is more entertaining than both of these geeks combined.


----------



## njcam (Mar 30, 2014)

This would be a cool name for a PPV... "Fist Fight At A Blink 182 Concert".


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

njcam said:


> This would be a cool name for a PPV... "Fist Fight At A Blink 182 Concert".


Or just ‘World’s Shittiest Fistfight’.


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

Enzo got on the line with Lil Wayne shortly after this happened. Lil Wayne is no longer touring with Blink.


----------



## nWo4Lyfe420 (Apr 22, 2013)

kingnoth1n said:


> .
> 
> 
> Janela is a bitch that backed down once Enzo turned the heat up on him.


There goes any credibility Janela had. How does a deathmatch tool like him get punked out by Enzo of all people? If I was Tony I'd fire Joey on the spot.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

What the fuck video are you people watching saying Janela got punked out? 

I just love the internet.


----------



## Zapato (Jun 7, 2015)

Imagine going to watch Blink 182. If AEW and ROH has anything about them they’d tell them to pack their bags for being seen there.


----------



## deathvalleydriver2 (Apr 9, 2018)

TheLooseCanon said:


> GOAT Cornette going in on these jobbers.


Cornette is not a goat. He’s a loud mouthed moron


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

What video are you watching where he doesn’t?!? Backing up while, tentatively balling your fist up from a fight you instigated. While the guy you told you’d fight, aggressively approaches you somehow looks ok. I know someone is gonna make some subjective suggestion that he didn’t like afraid or apprehensive ... He did though!


----------



## ET_Paul (Jul 2, 2018)

Reggie Dunlop said:


> What the fuck video are you people watching saying Janela got punked out?
> 
> I just love the internet.


What video are you watching where he doesn’t?!? Backing up while, tentatively balling your fist up from a fight you instigated. While the guy you told you’d fight, aggressively approaches you somehow looks ok. I know someone is gonna make some subjective suggestion that he didn’t like afraid or apprehensive ... He did though!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

ET_Paul said:


> What video are you watching where he doesn’t?!? Backing up while, tentatively balling your fist up from a fight you instigated. While the guy you told you’d fight, aggressively approaches you somehow looks ok. I know someone is gonna make some subjective suggestion that he didn’t like afraid or apprehensive ... He did though!


I sit corrected — I mis-assumed that ‘punked’ meant he got decked. I’ve obviously not been keeping up with my urban slang. 

Anyway — my take is, he (Janela) jokingly said ‘wanna fight?’ without really wanting or intending to fight, and then he realized Enzo was taking him seriously when he squared up and slapped his hands away. From there he reacted as I think I would have had I been misunderstood, and gotten in a position to defend myself if I had to, but back off at the same time to try to diffuse the misunderstanding. I don’t think he was afraid as much as he just never wanted to fight in the first place. That’s what it looked like to me. I’ve jokingly taken the stance before with people I know, and if they square up back at me, even maybe take a few mock swings, I know they’re joking as much as I am. Janela’s mistake was joking with a guy he doesn’t know, and a loose cannon at that, and who he’s had some less than cordial twitter exchanges with. Just a total miscalculation is all it was. And I’ll bet if we saw the whole video, that’s what it would show.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

I would love for AEW to sign the Enzo character but unfortunately that comes along with the alleged Enzo locker room cancer.


----------



## The Masked Avenger (Apr 18, 2018)

bradatar said:


> It boggles my mind why people give two shits about what happens backstage. I watch to be entertained, not to care about if he pissed someone off in catering.


Because if a locker room cancer going untreated then it can eventually affect the on screen product. Just look at how Hogan and Nash's diva antics accelerated the death of WCW by driving away young, talented wrestlers like Jericho, Guerrero and Benoit.


----------



## Bobby Lee (Jul 29, 2014)

It sounds like Joey got too familar with Enzo and backed down after Enzo reacted. I'm glad it happened..... because listening to Jim Cornette go off was great. 

Cornette reading Enzo's tweet - "You don't want no smoke." 
JC - "Apparently he was trying to buy weed off of him at a rock concert."

JC - "Yes, this apparently is English. I recognize the words. I just never have seen them in this order before."

Cornette reading Joey's tweet - "Hi, I'm Joey Janela" 
JC - "Well that's reason alone to ** punch him, right there."

JC - "Amore, however remembers it differently."


----------



## bradatar (Mar 30, 2015)

TheMaskedAvenger said:


> Because if a locker room cancer going untreated then it can eventually affect the on screen product. Just look at how Hogan and Nash's diva antics accelerated the death of WCW by driving away young, talented wrestlers like Jericho, Guerrero and Benoit.




We wouldn’t have half the legends we know today if any kind of management had your mindset 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Reggie Dunlop (Nov 2, 2015)

bradatar said:


> We wouldn’t have half the legends we know today if any kind of management had your mindset
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe that mindset is part of the problem. Because everybody today knows everything about everybody, anybody in the public eye has to always be on their best behavior. So you’re automatically either stifling the loosest canons or excluding them from roster altogether — the very ones who are most likely to become the larger-than-life characters. Everybody today is walking on eggshells both on camera and off. Back in the day, we’d never have heard about Enzo’s locker room or real-life antics, and who knows how far he might have gone with the boss not having to worry so much about public perceptions. Not saying he’d ever be main event material, but could possibly have been a steady, strong enhancement talent.


----------



## Metalhead1 (Jan 21, 2019)

And ya know what, now I am kind of re-evaluating my position on this. Previously, I thought the spat between Enzo and Janela was spontaneous; now I wouldn't be surprised if it was a total work. I mean, they never came to blows, nobody got seriously hurt, and Enzo's friend "conveniently" recorded it so everybody could know about it. Now I wouldn't be surprised if this was totally fabricated so as to create heat for an eventual match between the two of them. Only 2 things though: they did it with a ton of people around amidst a big crowd where nobody knew what they were doing AND with Janela being a new signee to AEW, such an incident could put him in trouble with higher-ups in AEW.


----------

